# Vent feather trimming



## trum (Apr 16, 2015)

I have an English budgie (****y) and he is incredibly fluffy, hes like a big ball of cotton wool so i have to regularly trim his vent fluff to stop him pooping on himself and clogging up through the night. Anyway its starting to happen again and hes deathly scared of my little scissors, are there any purpose made tools for this sort of thing or at least somthing that will make it easier? The problem i have is he runs away so i'm cutting his fluff when hes fighting me, its incredibly nerve racking, really don't want to hurt him with those sharp scissors!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I know he probably won’t like it but if you have to you can hold him in a towel while you trim his feathers. His poop shouldn’t be so watery to clog his vent though....


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Hunterkat gave you a correct answer. While you are doing your best to keep his vent free of blockage, you are doing something he does not like. And also seems scared of the scissors. If you do not wish to try the answer the above person gave you, and you feel bad doing the trim because of the way your bird reacts, you could easily find a person around local pet places to do the job for you. It needs to be done, or vent will clog in time and that is worse than the present problem.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I would be taking your bird to the vet if his poops are runny enough to get stuck around his vent.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I doubt that there are any specific scissors for this. 

Perhaps those curved style nail scissors would make the job easier, - with the outside of the curve against the bird, so that you’re less worried about poking him with the point?


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

I know *nothing * about trimming vent feathers, but I would think you would want to use "ball point" scissors, such as these:
Pet Grooming: Scissors


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Normal droppings really shouldn't be caught in those feathers. Maybe you could check what his regular diet is,.....something added or taken away. Some veggies/ fruit can cause
loose droppings. Also I'd never take a bird to a "regular pet store" to do anything like this, even clipping claws. Only an avian vet (with experience) or a knowing "bird person" who's done something like this before... many times.


----------



## trum (Apr 16, 2015)

To everyone concerned about ****y please dont, when I got him the breeder explained this is very common with his birds, he breeds English show budgies and they are incredibly fluffy, We call ****y "Jabba the Fluff" for this very reason, hes a big ball of cotton wool. The only problem is if he gets excited and poops without proper time to separate his fluff around the vent it will get stuck and then every poop after the fact will get stuck on that. Its incredibly easy to clean, i just used some plastic tweezers and pull it out, its not watery in the slightest, its normal poops so im more than confident ****y is healthy.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

It's just like dogs, cats, rabbits that have been bred selectively for covering (fur or feathers) longer length. Humans have to deal with these mutations and adjust their care to keep them comfortable. I'd like to see a full body photo of "Jabba".


----------



## trum (Apr 16, 2015)

philw said:


> It's just like dogs, cats, rabbits that have been bred selectively for covering (fur or feathers) longer length. Humans have to deal with these mutations and adjust their care to keep them comfortable. I'd like to see a full body photo of "Jabba".





http://imgur.com/thltG


Here is a few shots of my crazy Jabba the Fluff, Hes HUGE!


----------

